# Critter Nation disassembly?



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I am getting my Critter Nation any day now (two story) and was just wondering how easy it is to take apart after its been assembled. Im moving in a month, and would love to move everybody in the day it gets here, but there is no way i can move it to my new apt fully assembled. If its super hard to break down Ill just wait and assemble it at the new place. 

Thanks in advance for any opinions!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

it is quite a job if its the same as the FN. I would wait until you move. Unless you can stuff the whole cage in your moving truck/van/boat/plane  Good luck with the move.
At least you take your animals with you unlike many people on CL.


----------



## abazoo (Mar 21, 2009)

The cage pushes and slides together rather stiffly... To take it apart, you'd need a big rubber hammer to pry the sides up... I think it'd be too much work to do back to back, so I'd wait until they move to their final place


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I was very interested in this as well, because I'm getting one soon but also moving for school after I graduate [in a year]. Sure it's father away than your move, but it's nice to know what you're getting yourself into.


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

i think i will wait then, thanks for all your advice!


----------

